# Smallmouth spawn



## Ferdinando78 (Mar 28, 2013)

Been hitting some spots in the Grand and the lakefront from shore with little success. Wondering if we need some warmer what temps or just my approach.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

With this weather, it's probably a few weeks behind. Ain't had too many warm days to get the water temp up to where it should be.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Its been slow


----------



## Ferdinando78 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I'm in the Madison area I think I'm going to try floating some minnows today around the area, try and present a easy meal. I'll post if i do any good


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

I think it's time...


----------



## Ferdinando78 (Mar 28, 2013)

Afternoons I assume


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Been killing them as of late


----------

